# vehicle history check



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Heard there was a way to do a vehicle history check. Anyone know how? And what does it tell you? Thanks.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you looking for carfax type history report to verify crashes/incidents?


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Found it . text plate number to 5664. 5tl per report.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Be mindful that only official incidents show up on these reports. If you are buying second hand, take the car to a trusted mechanic before you pay.


----------

